# British Horse Society Membership Insurance Cover



## coby (23 April 2009)

I am currently a gold member of the BHS, and am therefore covered by their Personal Liability and Personal Accident Insurance. However, I also have these insurances on my NFU horse policy. Does anyone know if the BHS cover is comprehensive enough for me to be able to take these sections off my NFU horse policy, as it seems silly for me to be paying out for something if it is already covered by my BHS membership.


----------



## scribble (23 April 2009)

I was wonering this as we only required at the yard to insure for third party liability but i am not sure if this gold cover would cover you if your horse escaped from the field say and cuased damage or an accident or whether it is just while being ridden


----------



## Paint it Lucky (23 April 2009)

I did ask my insurance company about this but they refused to remove it from my policy.  They said the minimum I had to have with them was personal liability and then build up from there, I wasn't allowed to not have it with them even though I already have it with someone else (British Dressage in my case).


----------



## scribble (23 April 2009)

the minimum cover is always public liability but you should be able to remove the personal accident.


----------



## sidesaddlegirl (23 April 2009)

I have BHS gold membership and was able to take the public liability off my NFU policy.


----------



## dieseldog (23 April 2009)

The best bit about the BHS cover is that it has a £zero excess.  So if you cause an accident you don't pay out a penny.  You get £10m cover, which is more than most policies and it covers you for any horse related incident, anywhere in the world.  I did ask them if my horse escaped and hit a car would I be covered and they said yes.  I might check though again when I go to Badminton


----------



## samstar (23 April 2009)

I'm with our local riding club and nfu took public liabilty off my insurance


----------



## LCobby (23 April 2009)

NFU took it off ours-
wiht four, it was much better value to join BHS Gold for joint memebership- saved over £100 a year.


----------



## Cuffey (23 April 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I'm with our local riding club and nfu took public liabilty off my insurance 

[/ QUOTE ]

Please double check this
Riding Club insurance is not full BHS Gold member insurance, you are only covered when competing or training at an Affiliated RC event


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (24 April 2009)

Equestrian Direct took it off mine, no problem.


----------

